# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt  tại nhà hàng sushi club

## sushiclub

• Với hóa đơn 500.000đ trở lên tặng 3 kem nhật hoặc 3 bia.
• Với hóa đơn trên 300.000đ tặng coupon gtrị giá 50.000đ.
• Đặc biệt có bán Buffe vào thứ 2 hàng tuần, khách hàng tự chọn món ăn trong menu.Chỉ với 249.000đ/Người lớn, 150.000đ/ trẻ em
Để tri ân khách hàng đã ủng hộ thời gian qua, Nhà hàng có quà lưu niệm tặng cho khách hàng đặc tiệc tại nhà hàng (Mũ Bảo hiểm, áo mưa).







*Địa chỉ liên hệ:*
*SUSHI CLUB JAPANESE RESTAURANT
Địa chỉ: Số 2, Công Trường Quốc Tế, P. 6, Q. 3, Hồ Con Rùa, Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08)62907100
Website: sushiclub.com.vn
*

----------

